# Any Michigan area cons?



## Pwncakesfury (May 2, 2008)

Preferably within Michigan but any in places like Ohio, Indiana or in Canada not too far from the border. If anyone knows of any near these places I would love to know. (Anthrocon is too far to drive for me for a while, so I'm looking for something closer that I can go to for a couple years.) Thank you in advance! *hugs to all*


----------



## RTDragon (May 2, 2008)

You know that's a good question. and i live in michigan as well I've been wondering if there are any conventions near here.

And the only place i've heard was MIFur.


----------



## Quaidis (May 2, 2008)

They aren't anthro cons, but there are a few.

The MotorCityComicConvention (MotorCityCon) in Novi is coming up on the 17th of this month.  Mainly comics, starwars, anime, and artists.  

There's also the GenCon in Indianapolis sometime this summer.  Huge game convention.

Michigan also has a handful of smaller conventions.  I forgot what it was called, but recently GrandRapids has been trying out an anime-type DragonCon imitation convention, but it hasn't been working out that well.  And the area around Detroit has loads of very small comic/anime cons.


----------



## SpotWeld (May 4, 2008)

Actually there is a furry convention in Michigan. 
They just had a really successful first year just this past April. 
It's held in Ann Arbor and the details are here: http://www.furryconnect.com/


----------



## sateva9822 (May 4, 2008)

You just missed the FCN converntion in Ann Arbor by 2 weeks.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (May 4, 2008)

What ages typically go to the FCN con in Ann Arbor?


----------



## LimeyKat (May 17, 2008)

All ages go to all cons. Just go if you're interested. Furry Connect North is also Co-Chair'd by 2 the ranting gryphon.

Unmentioned is Youmacon - the newer anime con that will be in Dearborn this time, which is LOADS closer to the airport than it's previous troy location.


----------



## Kathera lockharte (May 22, 2008)

Pwncakesfury said:


> Preferably within Michigan but any in places like Ohio, Indiana or in Canada not too far from the border. If anyone knows of any near these places I would love to know. (Anthrocon is too far to drive for me for a while, so I'm looking for something closer that I can go to for a couple years.) Thank you in advance! *hugs to all*


three words pal, furry, connection, north


----------



## Kathera lockharte (May 22, 2008)

LimeyKat said:


> All ages go to all cons. Just go if you're interested. Furry Connect North is also Co-Chair'd by 2 the ranting gryphon.
> 
> Unmentioned is Youmacon - the newer anime con that will be in Dearborn this time, which is LOADS closer to the airport than it's previous troy location.


yeah, I had been wanting to catch it, though this year I sorta got hosed by certain family members whome shall remain nameless and could not go, I will try for FCN next year, who knows, maybe by then I will actually beable to go and I can finally hang out with 2 gryphon and get to know him in rl.


----------

